# tramp



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

have'nt seen his work in a long time


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I remember his Mural work he was one of the best!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn, aint heard that name in a LONG time


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Hes still around, still doing it up.


----------



## Florence76 (Mar 14, 2012)

It is great!


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

that's good to hear does any body have HIS
PHONE#


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HE WAS A MURAL LEGEND BACK IN THE 80"S. IT WOULD BE NICE HOW TO REACH HIM AND SEE WHAT HE IS UP TO. :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Ill have my homie ask him and if hes OK with it ill post up his info. Im sure he will be happy to hear people still remember him.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Back in the 90"s there was a club from northern cal that came to a show that we did here in northern San Diego the club was called second 2 none they all had murals done by tramp. I was 16 at the time so that was a long time ago. I'm 34 now haven't heard his name since


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

As of late last year he was working in Oxnard, off of Wooley and Patterson. Next to Kenz and Superior I believe. Doing some work out of a little shop.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Double Post*


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

That is correct turri, my homie is gonna reach out today and ask him what number he would like posted. Should have a rrsponce tonight.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Tramp was happy to hear people are still interested and remember him. He said it was cool for me to give out his number to serious people and has requested that they Pm me for the number as he chose to not have it posted. I can respect that and help make the connection for anyone seriously interested in getting work done from him.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY PICS OF HIS WORK??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That's good to hear he's still doing work! His murals were bad as fuck! I'd love to have a panel to hang on the wall by him.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Tramp and elizzer were big back in the 90s


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

DeeLoc said:


> That's good to hear he's still doing work! His murals were bad as fuck! I'd love to have a panel to hang on the wall by him.


Exactly what my homie and I were talking about today. I want to get an xtra hood for my ride to hang up or have him hook up my kids peddle cars. In my opinion Hes a pioneer in lowriding and want to have some of his work to display.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY PICS OF HIS WORK??


I dont have any pics, ill see if I can look threw my old lowriders for pics. He has a shit load of his work in lowrider, he dominated the 80s and 90s in Lowrider. Hes still gets down, killer imagenation.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

didn't he do the Punisher? I remember him doing an orange patterned out nissan truck that had a shell (it had that devil in the mural, with the graveyard and dead naked bitches)....so many. His work was really clean for back in the day.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

If I remember he use to do all of hydos murals on his cadilacs,la gente had some euros that were pretty bad ass the orange full size to tuff to tame....he was real big in Ventura county....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

I agree he was the shit in the 80s and 90s. Oxnard had the best muralist. My 2 cent thought


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

DeeLoc said:


> didn't he do the Punisher? I remember him doing an orange patterned out nissan truck that had a shell (it had that devil in the mural, with the graveyard and dead naked bitches)....so many. His work was really clean for back in the day.


He also did a geo tracker gold with alot of evil shit on it. I might have pictures from early 90s . I will look and post them up.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

if this is the guy that did murals for La Gente car club then I was looking for his old work yesterday.

hope yall find him.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> He also did a geo tracker gold with alot of evil shit on it. I might have pictures from early 90s . I will look and post them up.


Wicked? I remember seeing that all taken apart years later. Looks like there are some 805ers on this thread; probably remember Frenz n Motion and ABC from back in the day. I believe there was a Candy Pulsar with some work Tramp did back then. He also did a hearse that never busted out.

--Turri.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

turri 67 said:


> Wicked? I remember seeing that all taken apart years later. Looks like there are some 805ers on this thread; probably remember Frenz n Motion and ABC from back in the day. I believe there was a Candy Pulsar with some work Tramp did back then. He also did a hearse that never busted out.
> 
> --Turri.


Hell yeah I rember them clubs! Simply low and Majestics had a lot of mini trucks in the 805! 
Everyone was bumpin' vanilla Ice, Tone Loc, Mc Hammer and of corse Mc Breed! Them Cerwin Vegas were flexing down Saviers Rd Oxnard and State St Santa Barbara and sometimes they drove to Hollywood.


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

people need reconize his work .his murals were the best and would love to see more of his work he deserves to be in lowrider hall of fame:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

I second that brother.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

turri 67 said:


> Wicked? I remember seeing that all taken apart years later. Looks like there are some 805ers on this thread; probably remember Frenz n Motion and ABC from back in the day. I believe there was a Candy Pulsar with some work Tramp did back then. He also did a hearse that never busted out.
> 
> --Turri.


Looking for the pix, but my computer is trippin. Will post them up soon. The ones I have where from a club in fresno that came down to a show in 96. Club was called second to none and then they changed the name to down 2 business


----------



## TrueClassicscc (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank's my friend FGrooves for reppin and everyone else for keeping the name TRAMP alive . A true Chiques Califas 805 legend . He is still creating masterpieces ; I was with him last saturday . I plan to hang with him tomorrow saturday . I will ask to take pic's of the work he is working on , also any recent work . I'll post them . I've known him since the 80's and had the honor of being his good friend . Anyone needing his number please pm Funkstergrooves and he will gladly reply ; he follows layitlow topics frequent and would respond quicker than I . Thank's everyone .


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

TTT for the Old skool vato!


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT. WHAT'S THE UPDATE WITH TRAMP? WHEN IS HE GOING TO COME BACK INTO THE LIME LIGHT? AND WHERE ARE POSTS OF HIS OLD AND LATEST MURALS? :thumbsup::werd::h5::nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> didn't he do the Punisher? I remember him doing an orange patterned out nissan truck that had a shell (it had that devil in the mural, with the graveyard and dead naked bitches)....so many. His work was really clean for back in the day.


That nissan truck was badass, it was featured in the sep 93 issue if LRM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STILL NO UPDATE, WHERE ABOUTS, OR WAY TO CONTACT TRAMP? :shocked::nicoderm:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> if this is the guy that did murals for La Gente car club then I was looking for his old work yesterday.
> 
> hope yall find him.











La Gente Regal back in the days


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Picture from today. Pm if you need his #


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Picture from today. Pm if you need his #


:werd: TO THA TOP 4 A LEGEND! :h5::yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tramps murals are one of a kind.His art work was so detailed that you would stared at it for a long time just to see if you could find any flaws on his work.it was incredible the details 
,the colors and the imagination that he came up with.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats right, he was doing things with 40 dollar air brush kits back in the day that can still play ball with the new stuff. He is bad ass.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

He is still doing it up, if you are interested send me a pm and ill shot you his #.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

I remember a orange Suzuki He did back in the day, I know I have pics but have know idea were


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

SEANZILLA said:


> I remember a orange Suzuki He did back in the day, I know I have pics but have know idea were


Wicked?? I remember seeing that thing in pieces years later.

--Turri.


----------



## Joker510 (Jul 20, 2011)

nice work


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT "JOE MONTANO" FROM OXNARD, IS HE STILL AROUND? HE DID MY ASTRO VAN'S HOOD BACK IN THE MID 90'S...ANOTHER BAD ASS MURALIST...:thumbsup:...I WILL POST UP PICS OF WHAT HE DID FOR ME...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea I remember Joe he and Sergio were spraying down some nice flake paint jobs at the time. I remember Sergio asking me if I wanted Tramp to do a mural on my car while getting it painted out there and today I regret not going for it


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Tramp is still around.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was just in oxnard last week and Just missed tramp by an hour or so and from what i was told by a long time friend/ client of his he had to hang the gun up. 

All the years of repetitive motion has caused a physical ailment. Too bad i never got a chance to get his signature artwork, take a moment to pray for his health... you never know when his last murals will show up at show, or on the streets... Best wishes Tramp


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Becca Lynn (5 mo ago)

Hello, I am completely new and have very little knowledge of the lowrider community. I have, however, been blessed with the privilege to have met Tramp several years ago, I am so appreciative to be able to have him as a friend. He provides so much knowledge, great insight, spiritually driven advice, a non-judgmental ear and a comforting spirit who is always welcoming to anyone who might need a friend. Years back I learned he was an amazing artist after seeing a portrait he just completed. Little did I know just how amazing of an artist he was, legendary to say the least. The details in the stories he has shared of years past almost create a scene that takes me back in time with him. He is an amazing illustrator with words as well as the brush. His spirit and his dedication to his passions are equally amazing. 
So many people have such wonderful things to say about him, so many think highly of him and the creations he has provided through his artwork. He had touched so many in uncountable ways.
He is still around, in the Hueneme area, but is nit out and about as often as he probably would like to be. So many people come and go and he has a hard time maintaining contact with the friends he creates. I was lucky enough to reach him by phone a few days back and he said he lost most of his phone contacts so he wasn't really able to reach out or check on anyone. It just really saddens me to know so many do love this man and hold him in such high regard, but nobody is making sure that is known and felt by him. It is hard to see such a great man with so much to give each and every one of us struggle with his health and lack of sincere fand reliable friendships.
Though I have my own health issues, I am going to make the effort to reach out to him more often and let him know he is thought of and that he can rely on my friendship. I came across this thread and reading it made me hopeful that some of you might be willing to reach out in friendship to him as well... someone mentioned he deserves to be I the low rider hall of fame, how would he be nominated or at least get some type of recognition? Maybe we could get together and plan something non-official to show him how much he is admired and appreciated. People seem to wait until a person is gone to give honor to their legacy, I think he deserves to be honored while he is still here holding onto life.
If any of you are interested in contacting him or helping me figure our a way to honor his life, not just his memory, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or text at 805.556.6143. I know Tramp would be more than happy to hear from any of you that want to talk to him.
Thank you for your time...


----------



## vittynext (5 mo ago)

if this is the guy that did murals for La Gente car club then I was looking for his old work yesterday. 
hellodear.in

teatv download


----------



## Becca Lynn (5 mo ago)

Yes he is


----------

